# DIY filter media



## swrighty747 (Aug 30, 2011)

hey guys im setting a sump up and was wondering if instead of using bio balls as i didnt order enough could i use lego instad? i would soak it in boiling water before use?


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

Rotini pasta is best, just don't overcook it.

LOL, I'm sorry I just had to have a little fun...


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

I've heard of people using lego but it floats... a lot.


----------



## harddriver62 (Mar 24, 2012)

Try mixing it pot scrubbies


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I like the Nylon Pot scrubbers. I use them in my FX5s.


----------



## harddriver62 (Mar 24, 2012)

I like them also, cheap and easy. I use them in my canisters, and my sump.


----------



## ngrubich (Jun 3, 2012)

Pot scrubbers

Make sure they don't have the sponge part inside i.e. they need to be completely nylon


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

leggos are too smooth to house much bb


----------



## rp-photo (Sep 22, 2011)

i know people that use "lava rock" as bio media instead of bio balls....

also go to the $1 Dollar Store, and buy a few packages of the multi colored pot scrubbers, this works too...


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Plastic pot scrubbers have more surface area per volume than either bio balls or lava rock.


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

BillD said:


> Plastic pot scrubbers have more surface area per volume than either bio balls or lava rock.


I'm calling an un-researched friendly BS on the Lava Rock.....seems like way too many micro-pores to have less surface area than those scrubbies...

i use a lot of pillow stuffing...for mechanical filtration.
Pot scrubbies are very hard to beat for value, though. Easy to clean, too. :thumb:


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

The only problem I see with lava rock is that it clogs.


----------



## nikmix (Nov 19, 2012)

Pumice stone will do the work too.Search for the really small size.Really cheap too...


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

iwade4fish said:


> BillD said:
> 
> 
> > Plastic pot scrubbers have more surface area per volume than either bio balls or lava rock.
> ...


This info comes from a now gone web site, Werner Ponds that charted all the various media one could use and their relative surface area to volume and relative cost. While pot scrubbers weren't the best in surface area to volume, they beat both the lava rock and bio balls, and most of the other products on cost.Consider that only the surface of the lava rock gets colonized


----------



## ls5292 (Jan 24, 2012)

the only thing I can find is nylon will it rot or is not the stuff and how many for a a 50 gallon tank how do you keep the from floating out of an aquaclear


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Jam them into the AC. I use them in addition to the reticulated sponge not instead. It is very hard to beat the sponge as a filter media.


----------

